# Free Wi-fi around Central France?



## Adria3 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi guys 

As mentioned afore in a post, we're going to France in 3 weeks. Can't wait really. Still not decided what camp to try in Paris. Anyway, as I'm going to have to do some annoying business things (e-mails and the sort of things you just don't want when you're in France!!), I would be really happy if anyone of you knew where I could get a free wi-fi connection. Of course I'm only interested in using it with my laptop, otherwise it doesn't do anything really...am I a bit too optimistic to just think it's going to work somewhere in Loire valley for example? 

Anyway, to conclude, have you tried free wi-fi in France, and if you did, where, and to what effect? I'm obviously prepared to pay to get access.

Thanks a lot for the info.!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Macdonalds is your man.

Even in the Loire.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*WiFi*

I agree, take a look at www.mcdonalds.fr and "cherchex un restaurant" with "McWifi".

Russell


----------



## Adria3 (Jun 14, 2008)

Heh amazing! Always wanted to use internet in the middle of nothing though


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Try also the local tourist information office. They usually supply free internet access and we noticed last year that this now tends to come in the form of free wifi.

A couple of years ago, in Metz, we were told that it was the intention of the French govenment to have all towns and cities wified up in the near future.

You will need, for security purposes, to be prepared to give your name and home address and will be given the password for the local network.

G


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

In France they tend to have just one transmitter either at reception or in a hut somewhere. Not all pitches are suitable and if your laptop requires power when in use it is worth while checking at reception and getting close to the transmitter.
Other than that last year we found that it worked OK for e-mail but was not so good for web pages.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

hi grizzly

we were in metz recently, and certainly have free wifi there

des


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Nice site but when we were there you could only pick up WiFi near the hut.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

des said:


> hi grizzly
> 
> we were in metz recently, and certainly have free wifi there
> 
> des


Yes, we were there last year and made full use of it. We were in the campsite and had to sit beside the river close to the hut where the transmitter is, in order to use it for Skype. We could not quite receive it in the van.

They were the site who told us that it was hoped to spread free wifi to all villages and towns in the near future.

G


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

safariboy said:


> Nice site but when we were there you could only pick up WiFi near the hut.


Sometimes I actually talk to my husband in person rather than via the internet......

G


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Sometimes I actually talk to my husband in person rather than via the internet......

G[/quote]

Why :?:


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Sorry. What do you have to do to get WiFi.
I know that you laptop need to be wireless.
So when you in, we say Metz and on the campsite you mentioned.
What do you do then.
Do you have to have a code?
Sorry kind of thick?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Nora+Neil said:


> Sorry. What do you have to do to get WiFi.
> I know that you laptop need to be wireless.
> So when you in, we say Metz and on the campsite you mentioned.
> What do you do then.
> ...


Go into the campsite office and ask them for the password. You have to give them your UK name and home address for security reasons. They give you a password and the name of the network.

When you open up your laptop you get a popup window saying you are in touch with a network and which ones they are or you click on the wifi icon for the device you have to receive wifi. You then select the campsite network, which you have been told the name of.

Then you get the Metz homepage and you enter the password you were given.

You have to have a web based mail system to get e-mail ( ie like Hotmail or similar). You can also use Skype so take your own password for that. I set up my Skype with about 10 euros credit before we left so I can phone family who are not on Skype via their home phone. This worked very well and I still have about 9 euros credit - ie it cost next to nothing.

You can phone anyone who is on Skype already for free.

G


----------



## 109481 (Jan 25, 2008)

Head for the 'centre commercial' where all the shops and MacDonalds are located. Im sure there are free WiFi access pointsthere
Happy wheels
Skimbo


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Nora+Neil said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry. What do you have to do to get WiFi.
> ...


Thanks Grizzly

You make it so easy in your ???????.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

The first time we tried it was very confusing. We were asked for all sorts of numbers and could not sort it out. That trip it never worked. Six months later it was all singing and dancing and it just worked. It is actually quite easy and obvious when you have got the WiFi switched on.


----------

